# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Ее Милость Ямуна Деви

## Хари-канта д.д.

Хотелось немного поделиться нектарными историями из книги о Матаджи Ямуне...

"Однажды вечером произошло одно очень необычное событие. Прабхупада спел первый киртан и после него дал лекцию. Я сидела с фисгармонью справа прямо возле него и сразу после лекции стала петь второй Харе Кришна киртан. Неожиданно для всех нас, прямо посреди моего пения раздался голос Шрилы Прабхупады, который звучал с силой Господа Нрисимхи. До этого я никогда не слышала чтобы Шрила Прабхупада так делал, так же как никогда не слышала те слова, что он произнес.
Он пел: «Нарада Муни бхаджа вина радхика рамана наме». И снова он повторил то же самое.
Я посмотрела вверх на него, а он посмотрел вниз на меня, давая знак, чтобы я продолжала. Поэтому я продолжила петь Харе Кришна, а он - петь в микрофон свою молитву, посвященную Нараде Муни.  Я закрыла глаза и продолжала, не понимая что происходит. После этого он стал вести киртан вместе со мной. Всем нам было понятно, что происходит нечто необъяснимое, но в то же время поразительное. Все подпрыгивали, отрываясь от земли,  даже маленькая малышка Сарасвати подпрыгивала, отрывая обе ножки от земли, и вся аудитория прыгала в воздухе. Мы соскочили со сцены и стали бегать по периметру зрительного зала вместе с аудиторией. Это был один из тех волшебных моментов. Просто поразительно! На следующее утро я  спросила Шрилу Прабхупаду что произошло прошлой ночью. «Ты не видела?», - сказал Шрила Прабхупада. – «Нарада Муни пришел на наш киртан». «Нет, я не видела его», - я ответила. «Да, Нарада Муни пришел»".
(Из книги «Ямуна Деви. Жизнь чистой преданности» Динатарини деви)
Перевод с английского Хари-канты д.д.



Если не в том разделе опубликовала, исправьте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Собственно сама книга: 



Шрила Радханатх Свами рассказывал как она писалась:

"...В последние годы ее жизни она жила обособленно вместе с Динатарини-деви, ее ближайшей подругой. Шрила Прабхупада поощрял то, чтобы они были вместе. Но она приглашала к себе домой молодеж и вдохновляла их так, как не получалось ни у кого другого. Она учила их как вести киртаны, петь бхаджаны и готовить прасад так, как Прабхупада учил ее. Это было ее радостью жизнью – делиться тем, что Прабхупада дал ей.
Она даже написала автобиографию, но потому что очень многие преданные просто требовали этого. Она написала ее за несколько лет, но никому не показывала. Ямуна-деви сказала своей подруге Динатарини, что если она уйдет из этого мира, то Динатарини должна будет закончить ее автобиографию. Одним вечером после прекрасного киртана и хари-катхи с молодым поколением, которое так любила, она ушла отдыхать. Следующим утром Динатарини проснулась утром и увидела, что Ямуна-деви сидит в кресле с джапа-малой в руке и с улыбкой на лице. Но Кришна уже забрал ее из этого мира.
Когда Динатарини открыла ее файлы, чтобы завершить работу над автобиографией Ямуны-деви, она обнаружила нечто необычное. Многие из наиболее важных исторических моментов ИСККОНа с участием Прабхупады были записаны там, но самой Ямуны там не было. Она изъяла себя из этих историй. Она писала о Прабхупаде, о ком-то еще, но когда она писала о себе, то писала так: «Один преданный сказал так…» или «Одна преданная сделала это». И Динатарини-деви, которая знала все истории, пришлось возвращать Ямуну обратно в ее автобиографию. Так Кришна все устроил, чтобы прославить свою очень дорогую преданную".
(Вечер памяти Ямуна Деви, Бхакти-сангама 2013)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Ранние годы*

Ямуна: Моя семья происходила из католической традиции и, как часто это бывает, старшие женщины семьи были самыми набожными. Они рассказывали нам истории о святых и мучениках, о благородных людях, посвятивших себя Богу и человечеству. Я была очарована этими историями и мой интерес к Богу в смысле посвящения себя служению Ему проявился еще в ранние годы вместе с решимостью стать монахиней. Потакая мне, моя мама сделала монашескую рясу для меня. Это больше чем что бы то ни было еще показывало характер моей матери в те дни: несмотря на бедность, не смотря на материальные и другие проблемы она всегда старалась поддерживать творческие склонности моей сестры и меня, позволяя парить нашим мечтам и фантазиям.
У меня не сохранилось специфических воспоминаний о Святой Коммуне, но я помню посещение церкви вместе с группой маленьких детей, когда нас попросили признаться в своих грехах перед Господом и Его представителем, священником. Так как я не могла вспомнить совершения каких-либо грехов, когда я вошла в гладко отполированную кабинку для признаний, я честно сказала священнику, что у меня нет в чем признаваться. К моему ужасу он строго заверил меня, что каждый из нас имеет грехи, в которых нужно сознаться и я ничем не отличаюсь от остальных. Поэтому, из-за моего желания быть послушной я выдумала несколько значительных «грехов». Это не оправдывает меня в то время, так как я в действительности совершила грех, сказав неправду, но я просто была больше обеспокоена тем, чтобы не разочаровать священника.
(Из книги «Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности» Динатарини Деви)


на фото: маленькая Джоан Агнесс Компанелла, в будущем Ямуна Деви

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вы уже переводите ее? Я ее увидел здесь, в КБМ. ЗАхотель приобрести. И для себя, и, может для перевода. Но цена...кусается.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Да, там и цена и вес кусаются. Не могла устоять. Я только некоторые истории перевожу. Всю книгу точно не осилю.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Появление творческого духа*

Ямуна: Когда мне исполнилось семь лет, моя мама перевезла нас в Кламат-Фолс, Орегон, чтобы жить с нашей тетей Эдной и дядей Дином Ховелем. Тете Эдне принадлежала танцевальная студия и я немедленно стала преданной и дисциплинированной ученицей балета. На это меня сподвиг просмотр моего первого фильма-балета «Красные туфельки». Часами я практиковалась стоять те же самые позы каждый день, даже семь дней в неделю, решительно настроенная стать прима-балериной, как и героиня фильма.

Дина Тарини: На протяжении всей ее жизни Ямуна была перфекционистом (человеком во всем стремящимся к совершенству), а терпение и решимость делать что-либо снова и снова пока не будет достигнут наивысший стандарт, были хорошо известными характерными чертами ее личности. Это позже было доказано не только в стандартах ее служения Шриле Прабхупаде, но и фактически во всем что бы она ни делала. Я была очевидцем многих случаев на протяжение годов когда Ямуна усердно работала над чем-то в течении долгого времени только лишь затем чтобы проверить все составляющие и выявить дефекты, которые никто кроме нее не мог увидеть. Она хотела чтобы ее служение было самого лучшего качества и если она замечала дефект, то говорила, что Кришна заметил дефект ее неискренности. 
(Из книги «Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности» Динатарини Деви)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Первая встреча с будущим Шьямасундарой прабху*

Краткое изложение от переводчика: Отец Ямуны ушел на вторую мировую войну вскоре после ее рождения. Через пару лет ненадолго вернулся, чтобы от этой встречи появилась сестра Ямуны Джейн, в будущем Джанаки д.д. И в следующий раз объявился только когда Ямуне было 7 лет, чтобы подать на развод с ее матерью. Когда Ямуне было одиннадцать лет, ее мама вышла замуж за Боба Осланда, адвоката и семья переехала в Салем, Орегон. Благодаря замужеству семья из бедного положения оказалась в среде, полной привилегий. Ямуна поступила в среднюю школу Салема, где она встретила Сэма Спирстра, позже Шьямасундара дас. (Мужем Ямуны позже стал Гурудас прабху, Шьямасундара – мужем Малати д.д.)

Ямуна: Я помню как я встретила Сэма в день осеннего распределения в школе.  Как по воле судьбы он сел за парту прямо за мной. Будучи вредным по характеру, Сэм решил, что ему нужно обмакнуть мои косички в свою чернильницу. Когда моя соседка по парте прошептала, что дорожки чернил стекают с моих косичек вниз прямо по свитеру на спине, я застыла потрясенная, а затем стала мотать головой по сторонам, чтобы увидеть кто сделал это со мной. В тот самый момент, когда я почувствовала, что чернила просочились аж до моей кожи, я увидела удивленное лицо Сэма: открытый рот, широко раскрытые глаза, и все это забрызганное чернилами, слетевших с моих пропитанных косичек. Это было такое смешное зрелище, что я начала смеяться, потом он начал смеяться и затем весь класс рассмеялся. Мы все продолжали смеяться над тем, что мы сами смеемся, все, кроме учителя, который не видел совсем ничего смешного в нашем недисциплинированном поведении.
(Из книги «Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности» Динатарини Деви)


(на фото: Ямуна и Джанаки)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*"Настоящий свами"*

Ямуна: В своем последнем письме, Джэйн сообщала мне, что она и Майк встретили индийского святого, пожилого бенгальского джентльмена, который носит шафрановые одежды, белую пластмассовую обувь и странный белый головной убор и они приезжают в его храм изучать индийскую музыку и философию. Она между прочим упоминала, что он является «настоящим свами» («bona-fide-swami»), который учит чему-то, что называется бхакти-йогой, и они собираются получать «инициацию», чтобы стать его учениками. Я, как бы это сказать помягче, оказалась в ступоре. Что все это значит? Что это за святой человек? Что значит «настоящий свами»? Он изъясняется мистическими притчами? Совершает чудеса? Просвещает людей к реальности? Мое предшествующее представление об индийском святом было связано с Далай Ламой и Йоганандой (она читала его труды – прим. пер.). Не зная что ответить я была заинтригована и с беспокойством ожидала продолжения.
…
Ямуна: Неделю спустя моя сестра прислала письмо. В нем оказалось пригласительное на ее свадьбу, которая пройдет в индийском стиле. Джэйн также сообщала мне, что теперь у нее и Майкла есть новые имена. Теперь она была «Джанаки деви», а он – «Мукунда дас». Я ровно восприняла это нововведение, потому что теперь я пребывала между шоковым состоянием и ожиданием Бог знает чего. Она писала, что церемонию не только проведет их «настоящий свами», но там также будет «огненное жертвоприношение». Боже мой! Что значит огненное жертвоприношение? И опять это слово «настоящий свами». В одном из предложений сообщалось, что я буду единственной приглашенной родственницей. Два слова: ДОЛЖНА ПРИЕХАТЬ были наспех написаны поперек обертки письма...
(Из книги «Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности» Динатарини Деви)

От переводчика: Можно понять шоковое состояние Ямуны, зная предысторию. За пару месяцев до этого Джэйн совершила неудачную попытку самоубийства после смерти матери и других неудач. Выйдя после реабилитации, на ужине у своей сестры она знакомится с Майклом, давним другом Ямуны. В тот же день они решают быть вместе и через неделю Джэйн и Майкл уезжают в Нью-Йорк. А через пару месяцев увлекаются новой "необычной эзотерикой".

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Первая встреча со Шрилой Прабхупадой*

Краткое изложение: Когда Ямуна Деви приехала в Нью Йорк, Джанаки и Мукунда первым делом повели ее к «настоящему свами». Из предыдущих писем она уже была морально настроена увидеть странные вещи, но ко всему подготовиться было невозможно. Зайдя в апартаменты, Ямуна безошибочно узнала Прабхупаду: в большой комнате на полу сидели хиппи в два ряда, а Прабхупада лично раздавал всем обед в тарелки, стоящие тут же на полу. Хиппи к тому же ели руками.

«Ямуна: Как меня и проинструктировали я поприветствовала его сложив ладони вместе на уровне груди и с трудом повторив четыре новых для меня слова: «Намасте. Харе Кришна, Свамиджи». С незамедлительной улыбкой и глубоким взглядом он покачал головой и с сильным бенгальским акцентом сказал: «Итак, ты сестра Джанаки и ты приехала из такого далека – очень хорошо. А когда остальные члены семьи подъедут?» Я ответила: «Я единственная, кто приехал на свадьбу». «Ммм. Ох, это так необычно – очень необычно. В Индии родственники невесты берут всю подготовку свадьбы на себя. Иногда свадьба длится многие дни. Ничего страшного. Пожалуйста, проходи. Садись и прими кришна прасад».

Посмотрев на разнообразные горшки с блюдами, я была озабочена потому что соблюдала строгую макробиотическую диету. Мой режим питания был распланирован по строгой схеме. У меня не было никакого желания даже пробовать индийскую пищу.

В то же время я была голодной и мне хотелось поддаться на уговоры. Он раздал нам каждое блюдо с особой заботливостью. Может из-за моих прошлых занятий танцами я была очарована грациозностью его плавных движений, которые в какой-то степени были простыми и повторяющимися.

… От чили мои глаза наполнились слезами, а горло горело огнем. Овощные блюда были жирными и с кучей специй. Это и близко не стояло с макробиотической простотой. Но я продолжала смотреть на Свами с сиzющей улыбкой, который казалось жаждал накормить меня своей едой. На протяжении обеда он поглядывал на всех и говорил: «Хотите еще? Хотите еще?» А я вежливо отвечала: «Нет, спасибо, я наелась. Я просто не могу съесть еще кусочек». Итак, я съела все, что было. Но тогда я решила, что это будет последний раз, когда я там кушаю. Я еще не знала, что это была не обычная еда, а прасад – пища для души».
…
Ямуна: Впервые я помогала на кухне Шриле Прабхупаде в Нью-Йорке, в день свадьбы моей сестры. Шрила Прабхупада готовил у себя на квартире, на маленькой кухне. Он поручил мне готовить только одно блюдо —алу-качори. Это один из самых сложных видов пирожков, потому что их надо жарить долгое время, но так, чтобы они получились не слишком маслянистыми. Около восьми часов подряд я делала эти алу-качори, в то время как Шрила Прабхупада в одиночку готовил свадебный пир из четырнадцати блюд на своей крохотной кухне.
Во время готовки я наделала кучу ошибок. Это был мой первый день здесь, и я была в слишком короткой юбке и легкой футболке. Это была моя первая ошибка. Я села, закинула ногу на ногу и сказала: «Свамиджи, можно я покурю?» Он выглянул из-за угла и сказал: «Пойди, вымой руки». Я послушалась. Затем он объяснил четыре запрета в сознании Кришны: не есть мяса, не играть в азартные игры, не заниматься незаконным сексом и не принимать одурманивающих веществ. Через некоторое время я спросила: «Свамиджи, можно я выпью стакан воды?» Он ответил: «Пойди, вымой руки». Затем он сказал, что приготовление пищи — это прежде всего способ вовлечь наши чувства в служение Богу. Он сказал, что мы должны готовить для Кришны с любовью и преданностю и не думать при этом о своих чувствах, своем языке, обонянии или желудке, ибо мы готовим ради удовольствия Кришны. Через несколько минут я стала жаловаться: «Свамиджи, здесь слишком жарко». Я обливалась потом. Он ответил: «Пойди, вымой руки». Так он учил меня элементарным правилам чистоты. Он также вкратце объяснил, в чем заключается внутренняя чистота, и добавил: «Если мы внешне и внутренне чисты, мы можем служить Кришне посредством кулинарного искусства». (Из книги Сиддханты прабху)
...
Краткое изложение: Когда настало время свадебной церемонии, Ямуна наблюдала за происходящим во все глаза. Джанаки была одета в красное шелковое сари, в котором ей явно было некомфортно. Шрила Прабхупада сам лично вложил цветы в ее волосы. А во время обряда оторвал от своего дхоти полоску ткани, которой связал Джанаки и Мукунду, сказав, что отныне они будут вместе. А Ямуна всю церемонию размышляла о том как она опишет все это их католическим родственникам, которые бы точно не поняли происходящего.

«Ямуна: После церемонии Свамиджи широко улыбаясь поднял небольшой барабан и сказал: «А теперь у нас будет киртан». Он начал медленно воспевать и казалось, что он полностью поглощен этим. Его голос был чистым и полным жизни, мелодия простой, а ритм сильным и устойчивым. Я расслабилась потому что эта часть казалась мне достаточно простой, совсем непохожей на декламирование санскрита на свадебной церемонии. Несколько раз повторив Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе, Свамиджи качнул головой и остальные присоединились к нему. Снова и снова они повторяли мантру, складывающуюся из трех слов. Когда Свамиджи закрыл свои глаза, я заметила, что многие сделали то же самое. Я подумала, что это стимулирует трансовое состояние, но по прежнему держала глаза широко раскрытыми, чтобы ничего не пропустить. Я не повторяла вместе со всеми, боясь, что если я добавлю свой голос в общую кучу, это нарушит их единство, баланс.

Таким образом я наблюдала и слушала воспевание на протяжении минут пяти. Повторение мантры казалось отличным от любого группового пения, которое я когда-либо слышала. Первая вещь, которая меня захватила – это простота: простая мелодия, легкий ритм, и только три слова. Когда я тоже закрыла глаза и присоединилась к остальным, то это было как будто я воспевала эту простую песнь для Бога на протяжении вечности. Вскоре я обнаружила, что все мои беспокойства ушли, хотя я не могла понять как и когда это произошло. Я просто отдалась звуку и позволила ему захватить мои чувства, позволяя себе довериться, чтобы открыть свое сердце к тому, что обещал этот звук.

…

Не смотря на мою застенчивость и отсутствие желания говорить что-либо, я позже спросила: «Свамиджи, а каков эффект от воспевания?» Он ответил: «Воспевание очищает сердце от всей грязи и пробуждает любовь к Богу». Я подумала, что это какой-то мистический ответ, потому как откуда взяться грязи в сердце?»

(Из книги «Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности» Динатарини Деви)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Радха Говинда прабху пересказывает воспоминания о Матаджи Ямуне из книги о ней: http://vaishnavi.com.ua/index.php/le...-mataji-yamune

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Чанчала дживанам*

Ямуна: Чанчала Дживанам - "стремительный поток твоей жизни беспрестанно растворяется в океане времени". Это одно из тех утверждений выводящих тебя из твоей удобной лягушаче-колодезной жизни под названием "Я" и "Мое", в иной мир. Эти слова открывают дверь в абсолютно другое измерение. Сознание Кришны не принадлежит нашему измерению.
Иногда, в молодости, когда я впервые пожила во Врадже, я наблюдала за собой, а также за людьми приехавшими во Врадж с запада, и ловила себя на мыслях о том насколько мы обусловленным миром "Я" и "Мое". Мир сознания Кришны в котором живут Садху, святые и продвинутые преданные живущие в Дхаме, знающие что на самом деле представляет собой эта святая обитель, не живут жизнью "Я" и "Мое".
Это утверждение: Чанчала Дживанам - "стремительный поток твоей жизни беспрестанно растворяется в океане времени", меняет твое восприятие внутренней жизни и твоих взаимоотношений. В моем понимании смысл этого утверждения в том что когда человек обретает эту мудрость, он развивает склонность служить Шри Хари непрестанно, каждое мгновение.
Поэтому это наш долг, принять со спокойным сердцем все чтобы Господь не посылал нам в жизни. Это не так то и легко сделать, потому что в этом противоречивом мире мы всегда взвешиваем, чего нужно делать, чего не нужно делать.
Но в действительности чем больше мы утверждаемся в практике девяти процессов Бхакти, чем больше мы обретаем вкуса к этим процессам, тем больше мы будем осознавать что же на самом деле удовлетворяет Кришну.
Если Шри Кришна будет счастлив удерживая меня в состоянии отвращения по отношению к Нему, даже тогда я должна с почтением принять те страдания которые придут как следствие этого.
Но, подобная реализация приходит только после того как ты выдержишь большие трудности".
(Из седьмой главы книги "Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности" Динатарини Деви)
(Перевод: Радха Говинды пр.)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Зависть в сердце - это сорняк который нужно вырвать с корнем.*

Дина Тарини Деви: В Сан Франциско из Нью Йорка приехали несколько преданных для того чтобы побыть с Шрилой Прабхупадой. Одним из них был Гаргамуни, начавший записывать лекции и даршаны Шрилы Прабхупады. Другими были Гаурасундара и Говинда Даси - преданные служившие Шриле Прабхупаде и раньше, во время его лечения в Нью Джерси.

Ямуна Деви: К этому времени мы все очень сильно привязались к Шриле Прабхупаде, и когда мы узнали что Гаурасундара и Говинда Даси приехали в качестве его личных слуг, мы все приуныли и смутились по поводу того почему для этого служения приехали какие-то "чужие", вместо нас местных, так сильно желавших лично ему служить. Мы в Сан Франциско были семьей, и Шрила Прабхупада в наших глазах был подобен объединявшей нас полярной звезде, поэтому мы чувствовали уныние так как считали что наши члены семьи могли сами ему служить и хорошо заботится обо всех его нуждах.

Я не помню кто из нас первым поднял этот вопрос, но когда Шрила Прабхупада услышал о наших чувствах, он преподал нам первые глубокие наставления на тему того насколько зависть опасна в духовной жизни. Он сказал что зависть существует и на высших уровнях существования в материальном мире- даже в среде полубогов, и что именно зависть по отношению к Кришне является основной причиной нашего существования в этом материальном мире. Но в духовном мире нет зависти. Прабхупада затем сказал что здесь, если человек видит что кто-то другой продвигается лучше его или превосходит его в чем либо, он начинает завидовать. И если человек видит что кто-то терпит неудачу, он радуется. Но в чистом состоянии Сознания Кришны, все радуются видя что другие продвигаются больше их, или видя что они получают особую милость Кришны или духовного учителя. Они чувствуют воодушевление и радость. Затем Прабхупада объяснил что если кто-то находится в положении слуги духовного учителя, это нужно видеть как особую милость Кришны. Мы должны это принять и не позволять горечи зависти проявляться в наших сердцах.

Дина Тарини Деви: После практически каждой встречи с Шрилой Прабхупадой Ямуна выносила для себя какой-нибудь новый и глубокий урок в духовной жизни. До этого случая она никогда не слышала определения зависти как врожденной склонности, что уже говорить о том что эта врожденная склонность явилась причиной нашего падшего положения в материальном мире. Недавно просматривая ее дневники, я увидела одну из ее записей которую она написала для самой себя, в которой было написано очень просто:

"Зависть в сердце - это сорняк который нужно вырвать с корнем. Я не должна позволять ему расти. Проверяй, проверяй, проверяй себя внутри. Там где будет допущена зависть не будет места для того чтобы по достоинству оценить процесс и цель".

(Из книги "Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности" Динатарини Деви)
Перевод: Радха Говинды пр.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Видеозапись в последние годы жизни Ямуны Деви

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Если ты сделаешь все так, как я тебя научил, ты вернешься домой обратно к Богу*



"Божества были названы Радха Лондон Ишвара - Высшие правители Лондона. После установления Божеств Радха Лондон Ишвара Шрила Прабхупада оставался в Лондоне еще шесть дней. Затем 12 декабря 1969 года наступил день когда он должен был уехать в Бостон.

Для меня этот день разлуки стал самым трудным несмотря на все прошедшие сложности, взлеты и подъемы через которые нам пришлось пройти чтобы в конце концов открыть этот храм с его славными Божествами.

Преданные поехали в аэропорт провожать Шрилу Прабхупаду. Мне же пришлось остаться в Храме и продолжить свое служение.

Прямо перед свои отъездом, Шрила Прабхупада вошел в храмовую комнату и предложил Божествам Дандават, распростершись в полном поклоне на синем ковре. Он лежал на полу в этом положении долгое время, и после того как он поднялся я заметила что у него на глазах были слезы.

Он посмотрел на меня и очень серьезно сказал: "Если ты сделаешь все так как я поручил - так как я тебя учил, ты вернешься домой обратно к Богу. Сделай это. Просто сделай это!"

К этому времени слезы навернулись на мои глаза, я сложила руки в почтении и просто смотрела как Шрилы Прабхупада вышел через главную дверь. Все что я смогла сказать было: "Спасибо Шрила Прабхупада. Спасибо".

С этого момента я была занята в служении Божествам двадцать четыре час в сутки. Мои стопы практически не касались земли. У меня не было жизни помимо Радха Лондон Ишвары.

Я вставала в два часа утра, омывалась и отправлялась в комнату Божеств. Я настолько была поглощена поклонением Божеству что из страха опоздать к Их пробуждению, я предлагала свои поклоны за занавеской алтаря, и засыпала в этом положении, пока не наступало время пробуждения Божеств.

В то время я была единственной преданной служившей Им. Затем по вечерам преданные сладко воспевали а я укладывала Их спать.

Несмотря на то что я все время была на ногах, в движении, занимаясь различными служениями я часто думала что наверное таким и является духовный мир - мир положительной привязанности к Позитивной Форме".

Воспоминания Матаджи Ямуны из книги "Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности"
(Пер. с англ. Радха Говинды пр.)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Ямуна Деви поет любимый бхаджан Шрилы Прабхупады "Хари Хари Випхале"

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Дары Шрилы Прабхупады
*
*Краткая предыстория:* Скоро после посвящения и свадьбы с Гурудасом объявился родной отец Ямуны и Джанаки. Появившись впервые в жизни и подарив им по шелковому сари, которые были редкостью тогда в Америке, он также навсегда исчез. Дина Тарини пишет, что после посвящения истинным отцом для Ямуны Деви стал Шрила Прабхупада и она постаралась посвятить себя служению ему без остатка. Позже Ямуна делится воспоминаниями о тех дарах, которые Прабхупада подарил ей и как она надеялась разделить дар его учения с остальными:
«*Ямуна:* Я помню как преданные давали и принимали дары и прежде всего помню Вашу способность распространять себя на стольких многих одновременно. У Вас был дар отдаваться целиком тем, кто Вас окружал. Я вспоминаю как однажды мой отец давно потерянный с самого моего детства появился, чтобы встретиться с Вами когда мне было 25 лет. Встреча была короткой, но поразительно, что он подарил вам два шелковых сари из Бенареса. Вы угостили его прасадом и в ответ дали сари моей сестре и мне. На протяжении многих лет Вы подарили мне столько подарков из своего гардероба: свитера, чадары, тапочки, украшения, носки, очки и даже зубную щетку. Они давно уже были передарены другим. В этой связи я молюсь, чтобы я могла раздавать Ваши дары милосердного сострадания вместе с другими до конца своей жизни».

(Из книги Динатарини Деви «Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности»)
Перевод Хари-канты д.д.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Матаджи Ямуна о паломничестве по святым местам Враджа
*
Однажды Шрила Прабхупада прошелся с нами вокруг Радха Дамодара Мандира, и стал показывать в каком месте Госвами вкушали, где они проповедовали и в каких местах они беседовали друг с другом по утрам и по вечерам. Он показал на святые места в которых они жили, писали книги. Но когда мы проходили рядом с Сева Кунджем, Субала Свами спросил: " Не хотели бы Вы войти сюда, Шрила Прабхупада?" Прабхупада ответил: "Нет, я не достаточно продвинут". 
Шрила Прабхупада не обращал внимания на эту историю или ту Вриндаванскую историю. Он хотел чтобы мы попытались понять философию - чтобы мы просто практиковали простое Вайшнавское поведение. Он говорил что если мы увлечемся словами местных кастовых Госвами и Бабаджи живущих в этих местах, мы попадем под их влияние. Он говорил это вновь и вновь:" Не изучайте Сознание Кришны из уст этих людей, потому что это приведет вас к падению". 

Вот почему слова духовного учителя должны стать нашим авторитетом, потому что когда вы живете в святой Дхаме, вы получаете очень много разной информации. Наш западный менталитет всегда стремится к чему-то новому, хотя нам может занять тысячу жизней для того чтобы переварить хотя бы то, что уже был переведено и представлено нашим духовным учителем.

Инстинктивно мы поняли что Шрила Прабхупада использовал эту возможность чтобы научить нас своим примером, смиренно заняв положение неквалифицированного человека, хотя несомненно он обладал высшей квалификацией.

Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада я лелею эти моменты общения с тобой во Вриндаване. Глубинная молитва моего сердца в том, чтобы я никогда не забывала о сладости которую ты пролил на меня, о наставлениях которые ты дал мне и о наказаниях которыми ты милостиво благословил меня. Больше всего я молюсь о способности стать настолько сильной чтобы ценить их всех одинаково". 

(Из книги Динатарини Деви "Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности")
Перевод Радха Говинды пр.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Сайт, посвященный Ямуне Деви (на английском): Unalloyed
Там все сохранившиеся аудио и видеозаписи с ней, фотографии, воспоминания о ней, книга "Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности". 
Издатели книги написали мне, что на русский язык уже переведен первый том, идет перевод второго. Непростой вопрос будет с изданием книги на русском, т.к. двухтомник очень объемный и с сотней фотографий. У правообладателей финансов на издание сейчас нет, поэтому они ищут возможности издания или спонсоров. Если у кого-то появится возможность поспособствовать изданию этой интереснейшей книги, можете написать об этом мне.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Первая лекция Ямуны Деви
* 
Ямуна: Я очень четко помню как первый раз Шрила Прабхупада попросил меня прочитать лекцию в Индии – 24 октября – потому что хотя я была не против вести киртаны и привыкла взаимодействовать с массами таким путем, но я всегда чувствовала себя некомфортно, когда мне нужно было говорить о философии сознания Кришны и подкреплять все это священными писаниями. Моя способность запоминать шлоки никогда не была особо хорошей и я просто чувствовала себя неквалифицированной. И не только то, что это был первый раз, когда он попросил меня прочитать лекцию, но это произошло еще и перед собранием адвокатов и около 200 других профессионалов. И конечно же, он не предупредил меня никаким образом. Вместо того, чтобы попросить меня вести киртан, он сказал: «И этим утром моя ученица Ямуна деви прочитает лекцию по Шримад Бхагаватам». Недоверчиво я воззрилась на него с умоляющим выражением на лице, которое трудно было не понять. Но он всего лишь посмотрел на меня сверху вниз и сказал: «Начинай».

Я хотела попробовать сказать что-то, что я уже изучила, поэтому я начала цитировать один из моих любимых стихов на санскрите, в то же время произнося его неверно: «Я бум сумм баро намах» (са ваи пумсам паро дхармо) вместо правильного произношения и после продолжила текстом и почти дословным комментарием Шрилы Прабхупады из первой песни второй главы шестого текста Шримад Бхагаватам, который я прежде запомнила (но без санскрита). И когда я закончила все адвокаты и профессионалы аплодировали с энтузиазмом, а Шрила Прабхупада просто светился. Он был так горд! И я совсем не понимала ничего из того, что он писал в комментарии. Таковым было начало. И на самом деле, хотя мне стыдно признать это, но я на самом деле после подошла к нему и сказала что-то вроде того, что я не против вести киртаны, но пожалуйста, никогда не просите меня больше читать лекцию. Такая дерзость!

(Из книги Динатарини Деви "Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности")
Пер.с англ. Хари-канты д.д.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Общение с двумя или двух-стами преданными?*

Ямуна: «Шрила Прабхупада, они говорят, что если мы не в ИСККОН, мы потеряем ваши благословения и не сможем духовно расти». 
Прабхупада ответил: «Общение с преданными может быть между двумя или 200. Но вы должны быть совместимы. Если вы двое совместимы, вы можете домой обратно к Богу. Но если вас 200 и совместимости нет (его глаза расширились), то никто не будет духовно продвигаться».
(Из книги "Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности")

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Общение с двумя или двух-стами преданными?*
> 
> Ямуна: «Шрила Прабхупада, они говорят, что если мы не в ИСККОН, мы потеряем ваши благословения и не сможем духовно расти». 
> Прабхупада ответил: «Общение с преданными может быть между двумя или 200. Но вы должны быть совместимы. Если вы двое совместимы, вы можете домой обратно к Богу. Но если вас 200 и совместимости нет (его глаза расширились), то никто не будет духовно продвигаться».
> (Из книги "Ямуна Деви. Голос беспримесной преданности")


Перевод и текст на фотографии не совпадают. В тексте на фото вообще ИСККОН не упоминается. Ямуна д.д. спрашивает не о том, что мы не в ИСККОН, а о том, что у нас может быть мало общения с преданными.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Перевод и текст на фотографии не совпадают. В тексте на фото вообще ИСККОН не упоминается. Ямуна д.д. спрашивает не о том, что мы не в ИСККОН, а о том, что у нас может быть мало общения с преданными.


Точно. В свое оправдание могу сказать, что все это взяла из комментариев к вчерашнему посту м.Урмилы. Переводить начала с одного варианта воспоминания, потом увидела, что он не совсем точный и продолжила перевод с этой картинки. В итоге получился такой микс...  Но по сути, если читать эту книгу, то контекст тот же. Когда Ямуна и Динатарини одели белые сари, они сняли дом недалеко от города, где находился храм. Они создали что-то наподобие женского ашрама, в который запрещался вход мужчинам. Их сразу же стали осуждать местные лидеры и санньяси, мол, женщины должны быть с мужьями, вы неправильные в том, в этом, и в том числе им говорили, что раз вы "вне" ИСККОН (хотя они сами так не считали), то есть не при храме, то вы теряете милость Шрилы Прабхупады. Когда Прабхупада приехал в тот город, он выслушал сначала жалобы этих лидеров, потом Ямуну и Динатарини. И одобрил решения матаджи и в частности сказал вот эту фразу. Так как это воспоминание, то абсолютной точности не может быть. Надеюсь рано или поздно эту книгу все же издадут на русском.
Вот некоторые из писем Прабхупады для Ямуны после той истории, в которых он дает ей наставления по поводу ее нового образа жизни:

«Ты можешь привлечь слабую половину общины. Большинство из них дезориентированы, не имея ни мужа, ни дома. Если ты сможешь организовать всех этих девушек, они будут задействованы в трансцендентной деятельности и не попадут под влияние разочарования жизни. Ваша занятость должна заключаться в воспевании и поклонении Божествам». (Письмо ШП Ямуне и Динатарини, 13 января 1976 г., Калькутта)

«Просто держите себя в стороне от мужчин – воспевайте как можно больше, насколько это возможно, читайте книги, поклоняйтесь Божествам». (Письмо ШП Ямуне и Динатарини, 21 февраля 1976 г., Маяпур)

«Да, разделение мужчин и женщин желательное. Если Ямуна и ты можете создать такой институт женского ашрама, это было бы очень хорошо. Вы старшие преданные. Я думаю это была бы хорошая идея.
Если вы получаете молоко, вам не стоит пить его слишком много. Вместо этого вам лучше сберечь его или перетопить в топленное масло, а затем продать домохозяевам или в центры и таким образом поддерживать ваш ашрам. Избыток топленного масла можно также обменивать на что-то другое. Ваша первейшая обязанность – это киртан. Поклонение Божествам должно быть простым, а пища должна быть настолько скудной, насколько это возможно». (Письмо ШП Паллике, 13 ноября 1975 г., Бомбей)

«Я очень доволен этой девушкой Свати, она надела белые одежды. Теперь она должно быть не выглядит привлекательной вообще. Вдове запрещается носить украшения, красивые сари, украшать и красиво укладывать волосы. Это запрещено и женщине, которая без мужа». (Письмо ШП Ямуне и Динатарини, 21 февраля 1976 г., Маяпур)

«Сита Деви, Мать Лакшми, супруга Господа Рамачандры отправилась жить в ашрам Валмини Муни. Хотя она была дочерью и женой царя, она предпочла жить очень простой жизнью в ашраме Валмини Муни со своими двумя сыновьями в отсутствие Рамачандры. Таким должен был идеальный пример. Когда женщина не со своим мужем, она должна жить очень-очень простой жизнью, проникнутой смирением». (Письмо ШП Ямуне и Динатарини, 13 января 1976 г., Калькутта)

«Воспевай 24 часа в сутки и не наряжайся красивым образом, чтобы привлечь мужчин. Будет лучше, если ты не будешь устраивать больших программ. Ограничивайся небольшими программами. В бхакти нет гротескных программ. Небольшая программа лучше. Мы проводим эти гротескные программы чтобы привлечь массы. Мой Гуру Махарадж говорил, что никто не слушает бедняка. Но ты всегда веди очень простой образ жизни». (Письмо ШП Ямуне и Динатарини, 13 января 1976 г., Калькутта)

«Защита коров невозможна для женщин. Вы можете содержать две или три коровы, но большое количество для вас невозможно. Не пытайтесь взять заботу о большем количестве. Это не занятие для женщин. Женское занятие – это доить молоко и делать из него различные продукты. В целом более масштабные дела не должны предприниматься женщинами. Организуйте небольшой ашрам, но не пытайтесь сделать это масштабно иначе вам потребуется помощь мужчин». (Письмо ШП Ямуне и Динатарини, 21 февраля 1976 г., Маяпур)

«Идея женского ашрама хорошая. Те, кто не замужем, если для них нет достаточно отдельных помещений в храмах, они могут пойти туда. Это очень рискованно - когда одинокие женщины живут в храмах. Особенно когда нет подходящих помещений для жилья». (Письмо ШП Ямуне, 22 октября 1975 г., Йоханнесбург)  

Я взяла эти наставления за основу для написания статьи о женской брахмачарьи. Если кому интересно: http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articl...-brahmacharini

----------

